# mouseover, swapimage was hab ich falsch gemacht..?



## mR.fLopPy (27. Oktober 2001)

hallo

ich habe folgendes problem. mein freund hat mir gesagt das es möglich ist mit html einen swapimage effekt zu machen wenn die maus übers bild fährt und das auch mit bildern.

ich hab auch schon einen code doch ich weis nicht was ich falsch mache..

-----

<td><img src="gfx/intropic_left_middle.gif" width="270" height="55"><a href="hobby.htm" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('s:z','','gfx/intropic_middle2.gif',1)"><img name="s:z" border="0" src="gfx/intropic_middle1.gif" width="55" height="55"></a></td>

-----

habe ich vielleicht etwas vergessen..? bzw. hat jemand ein tutorial dafür denn das wäre sehr hilfreich... wäre extrem dankbar..!!!

mfg floppy


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Oktober 2001)

->JavaScript-Funktion

function Bildwechsel(nr,bild)
   { window.document.images[nr].src = bild.src; }

->HTML-Zeile

<a href="egal.html" onMouseOver="Bildwechsel(1,report)" onMouseOut="Bildwechsel(1,standard)">link</a>

damit dürfte das funktionieren


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Oktober 2001)

hi,
du hast eigentlich nur den code von dreamweaver vergessen, da deine variablen ja nun mm_ dinger sind sieht man es halt 

naja

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}

function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}

function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
//-->
</script>
```


page das in dein head und dann sollte der code funzen, den du da hast.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

is aber ganz schön lang der code.....


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Oktober 2001)

ja, das hat auch seine gründe. Falls du dreamweaver nicht kennen solltest stellt es einen breitgefächerten code dar und somit variablen, die nicht eindeutig sind um eben für mehrere dinge zu stehen.. *G*


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

naja....

wunderbar aber mein code geht doch, warum verwirrst du den "jungen" mit solch einem apparat an for und if schleifen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (28. Oktober 2001)

naja wie gesagt hat es einen grund. er hat einen Dreamweaver Code gepostet, wie ich schon gesagt habe:



> <td><img src="gfx/intropic_left_middle.gif" width="270" height="55"><a href="hobby.htm" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('s:z','','gfx/intropic_middle2.gif',1)"><img name="s:z" border="0" src="gfx/intropic_middle1.gif" width="55" height="55"></a></td>



siehst du die mm_ variablen? Die sind von Dreamweaver und genau deswegen habe ich ihn auch den dazugehörigen Code gegeben.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

okok hab verstanden.

btw wo is eigentlich mr floppy?


----------



## mR.fLopPy (28. Oktober 2001)

ich bin hier.. 

aber ich muss sagen jetzt bin ich selbst ein bisschen verblüfft... das stammt von dreamweaver..? kann man da etwa diesen code einfach nachbasteln..?

mal so eine frage...


fontpage ist ja eigentlich eine art programm das alle deine vorgänge in html umwandelt...

geht das auch mit dreamweaver..?

und mal so nebenbei gefragt.. dieser code lässt sich mit sicherheit nicht in frontpage einbauen oder..?!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

also ich hab mir den code angeschaut und es ist nichts spezifisches daran!! das kannst du in html-seiten einbauen, wo du willst!!


----------



## cob17 (28. Oktober 2001)

vergesse frontpage, dreamweaver und die anderen dinger! schau dir mal http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/ ...

*Notepade Rulz*


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. Oktober 2001)

oha da haben wir wieder n neumalklugen!

man kann sich auch einige stunden quellcode parsen ersparen, indem man A homesite oä benutzt oder B seinen eigenen farb-codierungs-editor proggt, was auch nich weiter schwierig is.

aber du willst mir doch nich weiss machen, dass notepad jetzt das non-plus-ultra is.....

du bist mein held aber wennschon dennschon benutz lieba notepad+ da kann man wenigstens vernünftig speichern mit ctrl-s


----------



## mR.fLopPy (29. Oktober 2001)

danke aber selfhtml kenn ich schon... 

das basiswissen von html hab ich mir aber mit frontpage angeeignet.. man braucht ja nur was zu machen und sich den htmlcode anzugucken... 

übrigens ich hab den code eingebaut.. er meldet gott sei dank keine fehlermeldung, aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich jetzt die bilder in den code einfüge.. ich hab den vollen pfad angegeben aber er findet kein bild...

in genau den teil des codes den ich als 1. gepostet habe.. es rührt sich nix...

muss ich noch woanders was hinzufügen..?

danke im voraus

mr.floppy


----------

